# Drank too much water! :(



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Ugh, this is the second time this has happened. 

I just gave Nioka (my beardie) a bath, and he lowered his face and started lapping up the water. Fair enough if he's thirsty. BUT, when I removed him from the water he had his beard all puffed up. It was clear something wasn't right and he started gaping a bit too. Eventually, bubbles of water started forming at his nostrils and around his lips and then water started flowing out his nose a bit. He was struggling to breathe and pretty stressed out. At one point I thought he'd stopped breathing, but he was okay after a while. 

He was still black around the throat for a while and a sickly yellow colour everywhere else. My poor baby.  

Can they store water in their throat? I'm not sure what's happened here because his nose didn't actually go underwater at any time. Is it just a case of drinking too much and it has to go somewhere so it comes out his nose? 

He seems okay now, back to his normal colour and breathing easier. I won't be letting him drink the water again if that's what's going to happen! 

Has anyone else had this happen to their animal?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

its not good and he has clearly drank to much but if he needs to drink then you could make him dehydrated by not letting him, if he needs to drink he needs to drink .
how often do you bath him, maby do it more often and let him drink smaller amounts more often,,
he might be getting really thirsty and just going over the top when he gets a drink


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

a lot of people do not do this with beardies which is a bit stupid. Every other day what you want to do it give s/he's viv a good spray with water- s/he will drink the droplets.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

henryfreston said:


> a lot of people do not do this with beardies which is a bit stupid. Every other day what you want to do it give s/he's viv a good spray with water- s/he will drink the droplets.


and that brings the humidity right up causing health problems


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

123dragon said:


> and that brings the humidity right up causing health problems


But because the ambient temperature is so hot in a beardie viv you will find it has evaporated and condensed outside the viv within half and hour.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

henryfreston said:


> But because the ambient temperature is so hot in a beardie viv you will find it has evaporated and condensed outside the viv within half and hour.


the evaperation is what brings up humidity, brings all the water into the air which is what you dont want


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

123dragon said:


> the evaperation is what brings up humidity, brings all the water into the air which is what you dont want


I specifically stated that as it is so hot in a beadie viv this happens VERY quickly.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

henryfreston said:


> I specifically stated that as it is so hot in a beadie viv this happens VERY quickly.


it doesnt matter how fast it happens its still not good for the lizard


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

If you're going to spray in the viv you don't give it a 'good spray' or you're creating a humid environment as already mentioned. You just spray a bit onto some of the fake plants so they can lick the moisture off... but not a 'good spray' as that's what you do for water dragons and other critters that like humidity.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

when i had my beardies i just provided them with a good old water bowel, and they used it occasionally, ye mostly to sh*t in but did also drink from it aswell:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

azza23 said:


> when i had my beardies i just provided them with a good old water bowel, and they used it occasionally, ye mostly to sh*t in but did also drink from it aswell:2thumb:



they normally shit out of their bowel not into it...

yes yes, i know you meant bowl but i couldn't resist.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Meko said:


> they normally shit out of their bowel not into it...
> 
> yes yes, i know you meant bowl but i couldn't resist.


hahaha "water bowel" sorry bowl..............:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Supply a water dish, most beardies do tend to drink from them as needed and you should supply one anyway.. you can give an EXTREMELY LIGHT spray on fake plants or something, but you don't want to create humidity.

@henryfreston, High temperatures, low temperatures.. humidity is humidity, evaporation / condensation causes it and to drop it again takes time, not sure where you got 30 minutes from, but high heat doesn't change that, high heat + water = easy humidity and requires good ventilation to deal with.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey,

Beardie's fine today, gave me quite a scare last night! I thought I'd lost him at one point. 

I usually give him water by dropper. If I had a bowl in there he'd knock it flying, as he tends to dash around a lot, and the food goes everywhere, so I don't want that happening with water.


----------



## blizard87 (May 9, 2011)

When I kept beardys I use to bath them weekly and spray them every couple of days.misted the animal rather than then enclosure and they enjoyed it and the obvious one is a water bowl which I would use with just about any animal.even cresties and tokays that I mist twice a day.


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

i have 2 beardies in a viv and each day i spray abit of water on them and on the log they sit on and they have a water bowl in cold side of viv that sometimes they go lie in and drink .. it sounds like your beardie is not getting enough to drink soo as soon as you bath he/she sounds like its trying to drink as much as it can and as fast as it can


----------

